# Great Endurance Videos



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Found a couple of really great endurance videos tonight. 

Not sure if any of you follow Dave's videos, he makes great videos and I love his horse, Scarlet. 





This one is a ride in Italy:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Love Dave! Thanks for posting. I had not seen those in forever.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

Woohoo Scarlet and Shirtless Dave!! I'm a "Facebook Friend" and love his videos and his amazing horse.


----------

